# Puppy balding



## Rebeccatkr (Jul 30, 2015)

My almost 4 month old cockapoo Faith is balding on her lower back and tail. No red spots, she is not itching and she is acting like a normal puppy. We took her to the vet today and they are not sure. They took pictures and did a fungal culture and sending the pictures to a pet dermatologist. It just worries me the vet has not seen this . Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I would recommend an alternative vet. My dog Piper is also having an skin issue but no scratching in the main area where we notice it. Our new vet thinks it may be an allergy. She thinks for our dog may be food or environmental. 

Although our dog is two, but she didn't show any signs until Feb. She turned two on July 7. So I would look at that route. Out new vet is an alternative doctor, but can do test and can do allergy tests. Which may be a route I may go if the issue doesn't clear up in 3-4 months.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How experienced is your vet? You might look for a clinic that had a specialist in dermatology if you don't get definitive answers quickly. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Faith - good on you for getting it checked with a vet. It is good that she is not itching at it or excessively licking as hopefully that means that her skin is in good condition.
It sounds like some sort of alopecia. Hopefully they can find a cause - then it can be treated.
Do let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Rebeccatkr (Jul 30, 2015)

My parents have gone to this vets office 30 years. They are very reputable and top notch. They did a fungal swab and took pictures to send to a pet dermatologist. It's just one thing after another with her. I feel bad. She was underweight and was finishing coccida meds even we got her. I discussed this all with my vet prior to getting the puppy. But after having her a few days of course I took her to the vet for a puppy visit which resulted in coccida still, round worm and she had flea dirt on her. Weight is not her issue now she was 2.1 when we got her and its been 25 days and up to 3.3lbs. Her coccida is gone, one more does of Round worm to go and we got her flea stuff. So praying it's nothing serious. She is like a kid and we would do anything for her but the vet bills are racking up. I will keep you informed. The text takes 1-2 weeks. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you sure she still doesn't have fleas. They like to hang out at the base of the tail. If so that could explain the hair loss. She could be chewing at herself when your not looking subsequently pulling out the hair.


----------



## Rebeccatkr (Jul 30, 2015)

She has been treated for fleas. She went to the vet Wednesday and no fleas, mites or anything. We will have the results in less than 2 weeks. Thanks


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She's had a lot going on. Possible her body just has been overtaxed and the stress has caused the balding. At this point if she's not bothered by it, I'd try not to worry (she probably senses it too) and wait for the results. Only thing is to try to play in the shade and limit direct sunlight for few minutes at a time to avoid sunburn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor little mite, she has had a lot to deal with. I would look at doing every thing you can to boost her immune system, keep her as stress free as possible and see what happens.


----------

